# Fonts changed



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2013)

Perhaps I did something, but suddenly all of the fonts (forum text, headers, links etc) are all tiny in chrome, like too small to read comfortably.

Is this a new look?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2013)

No, you have changed the font size. Zoomed out.
Got to top right of the Chrome brower, click on the 3 horizontal lines. Should show what size your zoom is set.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2013)

I'm on 100%, although when I zoom with the mouse wheel the headings are now ok, fonts within text etc still smaller though. If I look at a section (say commuting) all the thread titles are smaller and the first line of text for that thread is proper tiny.

I'll mess with the zoom and see what happens.

No problems though just wondered if we were trying a new font or something.

*edit...its all good now...must have been an ID-10-t fault


----------



## Shaun (15 Mar 2013)

Try pressing CTRL + 0 (zero) - that usually resets the view.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2013)

Could we have Comic Sans?


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Could we have Comic Sans?


----------



## musa (15 Mar 2013)

Comic san is too gimmicky. There's an estate agent down south who insist on using it


----------



## Theseus (15 Mar 2013)

Someone I work with insist on using Harrington in all her emails ... aaarrrrrgh!


----------



## fossala (15 Mar 2013)

Wingdings!!!


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2013)

Everywhere Ive worked has insisted on boring arial.


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Mar 2013)

Comic Sans is used a lot in schools.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2013)




----------

